# Mt Mee State Forest - Coastal Carpet



## JungleRob (Sep 14, 2009)

Went dirt biking at Mt Mee on Saturday and found this coastal sunning itself on the road. Managed to get some pics with a phone. 
Were a few 4x4's out so decided to take it off the road so it didn't get driven over.
Would have been an easy 9 footer....beauty!


----------



## Colin (Sep 14, 2009)

nice coastal Rob  great find and good stuff taking it off the road..


----------



## Kris (Sep 14, 2009)

Good to see the big pythons out. I don't know about 9 foot though, going off what a young fella claimed was 4 metres a few weeks ago that one is well over 18 foot


----------



## kupper (Sep 14, 2009)

That's massive and nice and fat it's good to see they ahve not all been taken


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 14, 2009)

fantastic ...loved the pics Rob ..took a bit of a gamble with ya gonads in the last pic though


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 14, 2009)

What a awesome speciemen,i was chatting with someone the other day regarding sizes of carpets,the same thing he told me,you dont see many with any decent size compared to years ago.Great stuff finding it before some ....head ran over it....


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 14, 2009)

Beautiful spot Mt. Mee, nice big Coastal too!
Seen heaps around lately, although none big.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Sep 14, 2009)

good to see you gave it abit of a cuddle.


----------



## melgalea (Sep 14, 2009)

wow rob what a great find. nothing better then seeing them in there natural inviroment 
cheers
mel


----------



## amy5189 (Sep 14, 2009)

awesome!!! i'm definitely heading out to mount mee soon! 

gotta ask what its playing at in that last pic though....?? lol


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 14, 2009)

Beautiful Animal


----------



## Walker (Sep 14, 2009)

Teriffic coastal it is always a memorable expieriance to find them that big though i have to say those motorbikes are awsome i ride round the bush a fair bit but not on anything like that.


----------



## JungleRob (Sep 15, 2009)

Pics for Ozzie Python.... (a bit c.rappy but you get the idea)

Yamaha all the way mate!


----------

